# Pony abandoned to die KENT. WARNING distressing pics



## Cuffey (29 December 2013)

Some time during the evening or overnight on Boxing Day callous people cut a hole in a field fence in Old Ferry Lane on the outskirts of Iwade village, Kent and led a pony into the field where they dumped it and left it to die in the cold and rain.
Examination of hoofprints leads the finder to believe this pony was alive when dumped.
Because the local village children use the lane to ride their bicycles and skate boards a local woman took it upon herself to cover the body...
Police and RSPCA informed but the body is still there today Sun29th Dec
Can anyone identify an owner please?


----------



## Patterdale (29 December 2013)

From the looks of the ground around the pony, it probably wasnt very peaceful 

Poor, poor thing. 

I hope somebody manages to shed some light on this.


----------



## mightymammoth (29 December 2013)

how awful I would imagine it came from the "community" that get away with this time and time again?

Are you on facebook "chit chat and tack" has over 30 thousand members so someone may remember this poor sad little soul. What a world we live in.


----------



## JillA (29 December 2013)

This looks very similar to one we dealt with here on Christmas Eve. That was a horrible cold wet and windy night.
Fortunately I had a phone no for the owner and he came out and was persuaded to call a vet. Poor little filly was PTS eventually by the vet but was emaciated (had lost weight relatively quickly even though most of the time they had access to a big bale of hay) and couldn't get warm even though we wrapped her in a couple of rugs. Every now and again she would make an attempt to get up, and once the vet had had a listen I think she might have been colicking. I strongly suspected acorn poisoning, there were numerous oak trees around and there would have been intervals between finishing one bale of hay and him bringing another.
I wonder if the one in the photos also had the same problems.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 December 2013)

Cuffey said:



			Some time during the evening or overnight on Boxing Day callous people cut a hole in a field fence in Old Ferry Lane on the outskirts of Iwade village, Kent and led a pony into the field where they dumped it and left it to die in the cold and rain.
Examination of hoofprints leads the finder to believe this pony was alive when dumped.
Because the local village children use the lane to ride their bicycles and skate boards a local woman took it upon herself to cover the body...
Police and RSPCA informed but the body is still there today Sun29th Dec
Can anyone identify an owner please?












Click to expand...

 poor pony  RIP little one.  Hope they find the guilty ones for this ponies sake .


----------



## HappyHooves (29 December 2013)

This is so dreadful. 
If the pony was led to that field, he was either transported there ( so why not take it to a vet or rescue centre for someone to care for it) or it was walked there, in which case it couldn't have walked too far. Are there fields local to this place that contained horses? gelding or mare? Height? Not shod but feet look as if they were trimmed so maybe not one from a large herd of 'meat' horses.


----------



## friskyfilly (29 December 2013)

OMG this is horrific. I do wonder how people can do this. People with no heart that's who. Poor thing run free on rainbow bridge RIP


----------



## Donnie Darco (29 December 2013)

Leviathan said:



 poor pony  RIP little one.  Hope they find the guilty ones for this ponies sake .
		
Click to expand...

But what would happen to them? Nothing. Until people actually have to start paying for their crimes nothing will change.

Poor pony, sadly you are not the first nor the last. RIP.


----------



## vanrim (30 December 2013)

Absolutely bloody awful. Poor poor pony.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 December 2013)

Tears in my eyes - poor little mite .  As others have said, judging from the ground around the little scrap, it didn't die peacefully .

P


----------



## Penny Less (30 December 2013)

If pony was alive when taken to field wonder why it died,if it was very old ? Doesn't look starved from the picture. Poor thing, there are such cruel people in the world


----------



## Cuffey (30 December 2013)

Just to confirm that the dead pony is female
Also that this is the second time this year

A lady has posted:
''On 28th January I reported to the police a dead horse laying in a field 
at Old Ferry Road, Iwade, Nr Sittingbourne, Kent. Later that evening I 
also telephoned the RSPCA to report the horse due to the terrible 
condition the body was in and the fact that the animal had been left to 
suffer for many weeks before dying.''

The lady has never had any updates from RSPCA


----------



## Honeylight (31 December 2013)

It looks as if this poor little filly had colic & circled & thrashed till she died. Presume they were too tight to call a vet, she might have been saved. Some horrible irresponsible people out there.


----------



## HappyHooves (31 December 2013)

Cuffey said:



			Just to confirm that the dead pony is female
Also that this is the second time this year

A lady has posted:
''On 28th January I reported to the police a dead horse laying in a field 
at Old Ferry Road, Iwade, Nr Sittingbourne, Kent. Later that evening I 
also telephoned the RSPCA to report the horse due to the terrible 
condition the body was in and the fact that the animal had been left to 
suffer for many weeks before dying.''

The lady has never had any updates from RSPCA
		
Click to expand...

This sort of response ( lack of!) by the RSPCA should be made VERY public. Can the Daily Mail or the like be alerted or run a feature?


----------



## Cuffey (31 December 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			This sort of response ( lack of!) by the RSPCA should be made VERY public. Can the Daily Mail or the like be alerted or run a feature?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect the finder may take that course of action if authorities continue to ignore her.


----------



## Saneta (31 December 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			This sort of response ( lack of!) by the RSPCA should be made VERY public. Can the Daily Mail or the like be alerted or run a feature?
		
Click to expand...

Not The Daily Mail please.  At least choose a reputable, reliable paper that will report facts, not embellished half truths.


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (31 December 2013)

There had been similar situation near Faversham last winter: believed to be a community went through the fence and dumped a horse to die on a field belonging to a local farmer. Poor b ugger didn't die peacefully either, was found bloated and ground around in the same state as on this fotos.
Local horsy people passed a hat around in the pub to help the farmer with costs of body disposal.


----------



## HappyHooves (31 December 2013)

Saneta said:



			Not The Daily Mail please.  At least choose a reputable, reliable paper that will report facts, not embellished half truths.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone will do since I am not sure that there are any reliable reputable papers left! Just so long as it gets out to the public.


----------



## Cuffey (6 January 2014)

Just to say the pony was at last removed today after Police visited the landowner.
Not satisfactory that a proper investigation has not been done (as far as I know)
Annoying also that the landowner appears to have been left to pay for removal.


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

cruel, cruel world we live in


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

Cuffey said:



			Just to say the pony was at last removed today after Police visited the landowner.
Not satisfactory that a proper investigation has not been done (as far as I know)
Annoying also that the landowner appears to have been left to pay for removal.
		
Click to expand...

so it was dumped boxing day and only taken till today to be removed. That is disgusting and poor landowner having to deal with it and pay for it while the people who did this get away with it


----------



## Clare85 (6 January 2014)

Poor baby, RIP little one. I have started a different thread about yet another dead pony dumped in Chobham, Surrey over the weekend. What a cruel and evil world we live in. I feel very sad


----------



## lizbet (13 January 2014)

On the news it said they would not be following up this story.This was with referance to the police and the two ponies found dead.The courts punishments are not harsh enough maybe this is the new trend the in thing in cruelty.Fields lanes littered with dead ponies and the authourities dont care.Maybe same person doing it.Well i hope they come accross one of the owners one night.we will see how brave they are then.probley pee there pants.It will be some spinless low life freek whos doin it no guts pig ugly has it take things out on a pony.probley reading these posts and papers admireing his handy work.well spinless freaks you never know who could be down a lane watching you one night.


----------



## lizbet (13 January 2014)

Clare85 said:



			Poor baby, RIP little one. I have started a different thread about yet another dead pony dumped in Chobham, Surrey over the weekend. What a cruel and evil world we live in. I feel very sad   

Click to expand...

Hoping they who did it get theres


----------



## 1Anastasia (14 January 2014)

There is an article today on Kent Online which I assume links to this incident as it is the same site and does mention two dead horses as well. The main report is however in relation to Cock Fighting and drug dealing.
According to the article three men have been arrested in relation to this case. 
http://www.kentonline.co.uk/sittingbourne_messenger/news/dead-birds-11300/


----------



## Cuffey (14 January 2014)

Thank you for the update 1Anastasia, hopefully there is now ''an interest'' in animal welfare in that area.
Saddened though that a dead pony was of no interest to RSPCA etc


----------

